
Debt - smacktoward
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2020/02/debt-3
======
heartbeats
I think it's far easier. College debt, from the perspective of many, is a
necessity, but a greater one than a car.

Think of the way many pundits describe the White working class. It's not just
with regret, but with outright disdain: these people are _repulsive_.

Someone with a car could be characterized as low status or poor, but few would
argue he or she is somehow subhuman.

Against this backdrop, "free college" seems like a no-brainer: you need a car
for the utilitarian purposes of moving around, but without a college education
your life simply lacks value. It isn't that you might die if you don't have an
education, but that you're not alive unless you have one.

